# business case



## giampy86

Guten abend.
Ich muss ein Text ubersetzen und ich habe das Wort "business case" gefunden. ich weiss nicht, ob ich das auf englisch bleiben darf.. Gibt es ein deutsches Wort, um das selbst zu sagen?
danke

giampy


----------



## Nerino

So, ohne Kontext, ist es schwer zu sagen, was das mal sein kann. Ich habe zwei Resultate im Eur-lex gefunden. Im ersten der beiden parallelen, zweisprachigen Dokumente wird "business case" mit "Merkblatt" übersetzt, (im italienischen Dokument: "dossier circostanziato"), siehe das Link:
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?...,it,nl,pt,sv,&val=221447:cs&page=&hwords=null

Im zweiten Dokument kommt der Ausdruck dreimal vor und wird, je nach den Umständen, mit "Geschäftsidee", "wirtschaflicher Nutzen" und "Initiative" übersetzt, siehe Link:
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?...t,lt,lv,nl,pl,pt,sk,sl,sv,&val=422033:cs&page=

Fammi sapere come è andata. Ciao!


----------



## jacquesvd

giampy86 said:


> Guten abend.
> Ich muss ein Text ubersetzen und ich habe das Wort "business case" gefunden. ich weiss nicht, ob ich das auf englisch bleiben darf.. Gibt es ein deutsches Wort, um das selbst zu sagen?
> danke
> 
> giampy


 
Schwer zu sagen ohne Kontext aber so auf sich gestellt könnte es 

"eine geschäftliche Angelegenheit" heißen


----------



## lunablu

Hallo!
ich wuerde "business case" auf Englisch lassen.


----------



## Savra

lunablu said:


> Hallo!
> ich wuerde "business case" auf Englisch lassen.


Ich nicht, denn ich kann mir als Deutscher darunter nichts vorstellen. Wenn ich ins Wörterbuch schaue, dann finde ich da verschiedene Bedeutungen, von, allgemein, einer Angelegenheit bis, speziell, einem Rechtsfall.



jacquesvd said:


> Schwer zu sagen ohne Kontext aber so auf sich gestellt könnte es
> 
> "eine geschäftliche Angelegenheit" heißen


Eine Geschäftssache oder eine Geschäftsangelegenheit also.


----------



## Sowka

Hallo allerseits 

meiner Meinung nach hängt das ganz und gar vom Kontext ab, und den behält giampy ja leider für sich  An welches Publikum richtet sich der Text? Welchen Zweck soll der Text erfüllen? Was steht vor oder nach den Wörtern "Business Case"?

In der Umgebung, in der ich arbeite, kann man den Begriff "Business Case" ohne weiteres so stehenlassen. 

Schönen Abend Euch allen!


----------



## berndf

Savra said:


> Ich nicht, denn ich kann mir als Deutscher darunter nichts vorstellen.


Gerade darum, sollte es unübersetzt bleiben! Business case ist ein Fachausdruck, den man nur falsch interpretieren kann, wenn man ihn versucht zu umschreiben. Es ist besser, man versteht ihn gar nicht und muss ihn nachschlagen, als dass man verleitet wird, sich die Bedeutung zusammenzureimen. 

Die Beschreibung in der deutschen Wikipedia finde ich etwas irreführend, weil es dort so dargestellt ist, als wäre der Business Case notwendig eine aufwendige Rechnungslegung und ein umfangreiches Dokument. Es ist einfach die geschäftliche Begründung für ein Unternehmen, warum ist es geschäftlich sinnvoll, ein Unternehmen durchzuführen und die dazu notwendigen Investitionen durchzuführen. Wenn der "Business Case sehr klar ist", kann das auch nur ein Satz sein. "Warum sollen wir für 200'000 im Jahr ein neues Büro in XYZ aufmachen?" "Weil wir dadurch mindestens 500'000 an Reisekosten sparen".


----------



## Savra

Ich danke Dir für Deine erleuchtende Erklärung. 



berndf said:


> Gerade darum, sollte es unübersetzt bleiben! Business case ist ein Fachausdruck, den man nur falsch interpretieren kann, wenn man ihn versucht zu umschreiben. Es ist besser, man versteht ihn gar nicht und muss ihn nachschlagen, als dass man verleitet wird, sich die Bedeutung zusammenzureimen.


Das Argument Fachausdruck wird viel zu oft als Begründung verwendet, wenn man es sich einfach machen, wenn man sich hinter verschleierndem Vokabular verstecken oder sich elitär geben möchte, so daß ich ihm inzwischen nicht mehr Wert als einem Totschlagargument beimesse.

Manchmal ist man allerdings gezwungen, ein bestimmtes Vokabular zu verwenden, etwa in einer Hausarbeit; in diesem Falle sei lediglich angemerkt, daß ich als Leser ausgeschlossen wäre. Aber Sowka stellt ja bereits die richtige Frage: An welches Publikum richtet sich der Text?


----------



## berndf

Nein, es ist kein verschleierndes Vokabular, sondern es wird in der Geschäftswelt in einem ganz bestimmten Kontext gebraucht.

Ich finde es besser, Fachausdrücke zu belassen. Ich habe es einfach zu häufig erlebt, dass Leute versucht haben Fachausdrücke rein von der Wortherkunft zu begreifen, ohne den fachlichen Kontext zu verstehen. Und das führt zu heillosem Durcheinander. Wenn es klar ist, das etwas ein Fachausdruck ist, wissen alle, woran sie sind.

Manchmal kann man Fachausdrücke inhaltlich umschreiben, um auch fachfremde einzubeziehen. Das sollte dann aber auch nur ein Fachmann tun. Als Übersetzer sollte man da vorsichtig sein.


----------



## Savra

berndf said:


> Nein, es ist kein verschleierndes Vokabular, sondern es wird in der Geschäftswelt in einem ganz bestimmten Kontext gebraucht.


Das habe ich ja auch nicht behauptet. 



> Ich finde es besser, Fachausdrücke zu belassen.


Da sind wir eben anderer Meinung. Meine Reihenfolge ist immer noch:
1) Verwende möglichst keine Fachausdrücke.
2) Wenn Fachausdrücke verwendet werden müssen, dann möglichst deutsche.
3) Verwende den bildhaften Fachausdruck, nicht den abstraken.
4) Verwende den differenzierenden Fachausdruck, nicht den allgemeinen.
5) Wenn es keinen deutschen Fachausdruck gibt, denke nach, sei kreativ und ersinne einen.
6) Sollte das nicht möglich oder gänzlich sinnentstellend sein, so übernehme einen aus fremder Sprache.

Insbesondere Punkt 3 und 5 werden gerne ausgelassen. Doch muttersprachliche Ideologie beiseite; für diese Diskussion reicht wohl das Fazit: achte auf die Zielgruppe. Wenn Du vom Fache bist und die Verwendung als sinnvoll erachtest, möchte ich dem nicht weiter widersprechen. Nicht etwa, weil mich die Diskussion langweilt, sondern weil sie hier wenig hilfreich ist und ich mich mit Wirtschaftsvokabular nicht auskenne.



> Das sollte dann aber auch nur ein Fachmann tun. Als Übersetzer sollte man da vorsichtig sein.


So! Da sind wir ja doch in einem Punkt einig.


----------



## berndf

Savra said:


> 1) Verwende möglichst keine Fachausdrücke.


Das kommt auf den Adressaten eines Textes an. Wenn es sich um Fachpublikum handelt, ist diese Regel zweifelsfrei kontraproduktiv und sinnlos.
Soll der Text hingegen einem allgemeinen Publikum zugänglich sein, ist es in der Tat ein Ausweis guter Kommunikationsfähigkeit, sich mit einem Minimum an Fachausdrücken ohne Verlußt von Präzision ausdrücken zu können.


Savra said:


> 2) Wenn Fachausdrücke verwendet werden müssen, dann möglichst deutsche.


Verwende möglichst präzise und zutreffende Fachausdrücke, ob deutsch, latein oder englisch ist ein Kriterium zweiter Ordnung, wenn nötig (z.B. kein Fachpublikum) erklare sie. 


Savra said:


> 3) Verwende den bildhaften Fachausdruck, nicht den abstraken.


Das kann auch nach hinten losgehen. Fachleute wissen, wo das Wörtliche endet und die Metapher beginnt, das allgemeine Publikum kann das in der Regel nicht wissen. Z.B. in der Physik führt dies bei der bildreichen Sprache der Hochenergiephysiker/Kosmologen/Astronomen (diese Gebiete verschmelzen immer mehr) häufig zu grotesken Missverständnissen.


Savra said:


> 4) Verwende den differenzierenden Fachausdruck, nicht den allgemeinen.


Ganz genau.


Savra said:


> 5) Wenn es keinen deutschen Fachausdruck gibt, denke nach, sei kreativ und ersinne einen.


Um Gottes Willen, nur das nicht. Die babylonische Sprachverwirrung geht schon ohne solche sprachpuristisches Zelotentum weit genug. Wenn es eingeführte und allgemein akzeptierte Fachausdrücken für eine Sache gibt, soll man sie auch verwenden. Wenn es ein allgemein anerkanntes deutsches Pendent zu einem fremdsprachigen Fachausdruck gibt, dann spricht nichts dagegen, den auch zu verwenden. Bei _Business Case_ ist dies aber nicht der Fall.


Savra said:


> So! Da sind wir ja doch in einem Punkt einig.


Schön.


----------



## SaiH

Also die Fachausdruckdiskussion verstehe ich hier nur zum Teil. Meiner Meinung nach tut das hier nicht viel zur Sache, denn ob ich einen Ausdruck übersetze oder 1:1 übernehme hängt doch nicht davon ab, ob es ein Fachausdruck ist. Es hängt davon ab, ob in der Zielsprache eine adäquate Entsprechung vorhanden ist oder nicht.



> Wenn es eingeführte und allgemein akzeptierte Fachausdrücken für eine Sache gibt, soll man sie auch verwenden. Wenn es ein allgemein anerkanntes deutsches Pendent zu einem fremdsprachigen Fachausdruck gibt, dann spricht nichts dagegen, den auch zu verwenden.


Genau. Und wenn es keinen eingeführten und allgemein akzeptierten Ausdruck gibt, dann liegt es meiner Meinung nach auch im Aufgabenbereich des Übersetzers, einen zu schaffen. 


> Das sollte dann aber auch nur ein Fachmann tun. Als Übersetzer sollte man da vorsichtig sein.


Vorsichtig sollte man als Übersetzer immer sein, wohl wahr, aber ich gebe zu bedenken, dass der Übersetzer (im Idealfall) auch ein Fachmann ist, der gegebenfalls sicher dazu in der Lage ist, sich mit Fachleuten aus dem entsprechenden Gebiet zu beraten.

Im Fall 'business case" sehe ich nichts, was gegen "Wirtschaftlichkeitsrechnung" oder Ähnliches aus der Liste in der deutschen Wikipedia spricht. Immerhin beschreibt das Wort genau das: Man berechnet (einfach oder kompliziert), ob sich ein Projekt wirschaftlich lohnt.


----------



## berndf

SaiH said:


> Genau. Und wenn es keinen eingeführten und allgemein akzeptierten Ausdruck gibt, dann liegt es meiner Meinung nach auch im Aufgabenbereich des Übersetzers, einen zu schaffen.


Das ist der Kern des Streites. Wie ich bereits sagte, wäre das wirklich das allerletzte, was ich mir von einem Übersetzer erwarten würde. Und wenn ich einen Übersetzer beschäftigte, der so etwas täte, würde ich ihn feuern.

Ich habe schon genügend übersetzte technische Handbücher lesen müssen, die ich erst verstehen konnte, wenn ich sie im Geiste ins Englische zurückübersetze. Das ist eine Qual.


----------



## SaiH

> Wie ich bereits sagte, wäre das wirklich das allerletzte, was ich mir von einem Übersetzer erwarten würde.


Aha, das Letzte, was Sie sich von einem Übersetzer erwarten, ist, dass er etwas übersetzt... überspitzt formuliert natürlich. Aber wer sollte sich Ihrer Mienung nach sonst um neue Wortschöpfungen kümmern, wenn nicht diejenigen, die an der sprachlichen Schnittstelle stehen? Und wenn ich sage, "es liegt im Aufgabenbereich des Übersetzers", dann heißt das auch, dass es in seiner Verantwortung liegt, zu entscheiden, ob es sinnvoll ist.


----------



## Frank78

Ein Übersetzer soll einen Text von der Ausgangssprache in die Zielsprache übertragen und zwar so das er allgemein verständlich ist. und natürlich in der Zielsprache klingt. Wortneuschöpfungen gehen definitiv nicht dazu. Luther würde bei dem Gedanken im Grab rotieren.


----------



## Sowka

Frank78 said:


> Ein Übersetzer soll einen Text von der Ausgangssprache in die Zielsprache übertragen und zwar so das er *allgemein verständlich* ist. und natürlich in der Zielsprache klingt. Wortneuschöpfungen gehen definitiv nicht dazu. Luther würde bei dem Gedanken im Grab rotieren.


 
Hallo allerseits 

das hängt vom angesprochenen Publikum ab. Nicht jeder Text muss für die Allgemeinheit verständlich sein. Es kommt auf den Zweck des Textes an.

Wenn Du etwas über IT schreibst - für ein Fachpublikum - und dabei krampfhaft alles Englische ins Deutsche transferierst, dann machst Du Dich mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit ziemlich lächerlich (und die mit der wohlgemeinten Übersetzung Bedachten winden sich in Qualen).

Bei anderen Texten, in anderen Zusammenhängen, mag das genau anders sein. Da kann man dann das englische Wort als "Schild" benutzen, das man auf geeignete Weise erklärt, man kann tatsächlich eine Übersetzung dafür finden.. Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten, und die geeignete muss man mit großer Verantwortung, im Blick auf das angesprochene Publikum, auswählen. Das genau ist der Job


----------



## berndf

Frank78 said:


> Ein Übersetzer soll einen Text von der Ausgangssprache in die Zielsprache übertragen und zwar so das er allgemein verständlich ist. und natürlich in der Zielsprache klingt. Wortneuschöpfungen gehen definitiv nicht dazu. Luther würde bei dem Gedanken im Grab rotieren.


Genau.

Ich würde allerdings "allgemein verständlich" noch qualifizieren wollen. Nämlich als "allgemein verständlich" für das Zeilpublikum. Die meisten zu übersetzenden Dokumente mit viel Fachvokabular richten sich auch nur an Fachpublikum. Da würde ich oft andere Übersetzungen wählen, als bei Texten für ein breiteres Publikum. Um ein Beispiel aus meinem eigen beruflichen Umfeld zu nehmen: Wenn ich mit Kollegen Deutsch spreche, so würde ich den englischen Begriff _Forward Forex_ benutzen, während ich im Gespräch mit Leuten, die nicht vom Fach sind _Devisentermingeschäfte _sagen würde. Und zwar würde ich Fachleuten gegenüber den englischen Begriff wählen, weil man bei _Devisentermingeschäften _u.U. auch an _Currency Options_ denken könnte und das ist etwas anderes; die Unterscheidung ist aber wohl nur in Fachdiskussionen relevant.

EDIT (nachdem Sowka's letzten Post gelesen):


Sowka said:


> das hängt vom angesprochenen Publikum ab. Nicht jeder Text muss für die Allgemeinheit verständlich sein. Es kommt auf den Zweck des Textes an.


Zustimmung.


Sowka said:


> Bei anderen Texten, in anderen Zusammenhängen, mag das genau anders sein. Da kann man dann das englische Wort als "Schild" benutzen, das man auf geeignete Weise erklärt, man kann tatsächlich eine Übersetzung dafür finden.. Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten, und die geeignete muss man mit großer Verantwortung, im Blick auf das angesprochene Publikum, auswählen. Das genau ist der Job


Tut mir leid, ich habe den Faden verloren. Welches englische Wort willst Du mit _Schild_ übersetzen? Sicher nicht _Business Case_.


----------



## Sowka

Nein, ich will kein Wort MIT "Schild" übersetzen. Ich meine, man kann das englische Wort ALS "Schild" stehenlassen, als ein Etikett.

Sagen wir, wir wollen "Business Case" in unserem deutschen Text unterbringen, das Publikum ist aber in den Sachverhalten nicht so unterrichtet.

Dann könnte man "Business Case" durchgängig im Text verwenden, aber an einer Stelle eben angemessen erläutern. Damit spart man sich die wiederholte Umschreibung, und man geht den Gefahren des unscharfen - und damit möglicherweise irreführenden - Übersetzens aus dem Weg.

Warm heute ...


----------



## berndf

Sowka said:


> Dann könnte man "Business Case" durchgängig im Text verwenden, aber an einer Stelle eben angemessen erläutern. Damit spart man sich die immerwährende Umschreibung, und man geht den Gefahren des unscharfen - und damit möglicherweise irreführenden - Übersetzens aus dem Weg.


Das hielte ich für eine sinnvolle Vorgegensweise.


----------



## jacquesvd

berndf said:


> Das hielte ich für eine sinnvolle Vorgegensweise.


 
Im Umfeld meiner Firma war der Begriff "business case" wovon es kleinere und auch größere geben mochte schon immer klar, aber eine kleine Umfrage in meinem privaten Umfeld ergab, dass niemand aber absolut niemand auch nur im geringsten wusste was damit gemeint war. Dies besagt doch, dass es not tut an einen allgemeinverständlichen Ausdruck.
So bald ich sagte, dass es da im Grunde um eine Kosten-Nutzen Analyse im weitesten Sinne ging wobei nicht nur eng gezogene Kriterien sondern auch Ressourcenanalyse und vielleicht sogar ökologische Gesichtspunkte in Betracht gezogen werden mussten um festzustellen ob ein Geschäftsprojekt witschaftlich tragbar und gewinnabschüttend sein konnte, verstand man es natürlich sofot besser. Zufällig stellte ich heute morgen in meiner Zeitung fest, dass einen heiß umstrittenen geplanten Brückenbau wo nicht nur Kosten-Nutzen im engeren Sinn sondern bis zu der Problematik des Feinstaubs berücksichtigt werden sollte, bezeichnet wurde mit "maatschappelijke kosten-baten analyse" was übersetzt "gesellschaftliche Kosten-Nutzen analyse" heißt. In tiefster Bedeutung geht es dann wohl um die Prüfung, anhand vorab festgelegter und fortwährend bewachter Kriterien,  ob ein (Geschäfts)Projekt wirtschaftlich tragbar und rentabel ist.
Damit nun aber das große Publikum und nicht nur der Fachmann weiß was mit Business Case gemeint wird, denke ich doch, dass eine angemessene Übersetzung hilfreich wäre. Das Problem mit solchen Übersetzungen ist doch manchmal, dass man der Gefangene des Herkunftsworts bleibt und mit ungenauen Übersetzungen kommt anstatt sich der Vorgang vor Augen zu halten, zu tun alsob der Begriff ganz neu ist und sich dann zu fragen wie man ihn in der eigenen Sprache benennen würde. 
Ich habe jetzt zwei Tage in der eigenen Sprache herumgesucht und komme zu dem vorläufigen Ergebnis, dass vorwiegend 'Kosten-Nutzen' mit einem Ergänzungswort das in Beziehung zu dem jeweiligen Projekt steht verwendet wird. Das von der deutschen Wikipedia verwendete "Geschäftsszenario" scheint mir dann noch nicht so schlecht.


----------



## berndf

Wie ich schon sagte, finde ich die Beschreibung in der deutschen Wikipedia etwas irreführend. Der Begriff ist akademisch aufgebläht. In 99% aller Fälle bedeutet _Business Case_ im geschäftlichen Alltag nichts anderes als:
_Die (quantifizierte) Begründung, die den Chef überzeugen soll, das sich eine Investition lohnt und er das Budget bewilligt._


----------



## SaiH

> _Die (quantifizierte) Begründung, die den Chef überzeugen soll, das sich eine Investition lohnt und er das Budget bewilligt._


Dazu fallen mir spontan die Ausdrücke 'Investitionsbegründung' und 'Geschäftsargument' ein.


----------



## sokol

jacquesvd said:


> Im Umfeld meiner Firma war der Begriff "business case" wovon es kleinere und auch größere geben mochte schon immer klar, aber eine kleine Umfrage in meinem privaten Umfeld ergab, dass niemand aber absolut niemand auch nur im geringsten wusste was damit gemeint war. Dies besagt doch, dass es not tut an einen allgemeinverständlichen Ausdruck.


Auch ich habe übrigens noch nie den Begriff "business case" gehört (weder auf Englisch noch auf Deutsch) - und ich habe immer noch keine wirklich klare Vorstellung davon, was "genau" der Begriff bedeutet, obwohl ich diesen Thread gelesen und die Wiki-Beschreibungen quergelesen habe.

Ich denke, jede wie auch immer geartetet deutsche Übersetzung des Begriffs würde höchstens Verwirrung stiften; besser wäre es, wie schon vorgeschlagen, den Begriff unübersetzt zu lassen und bei der ersten Verwendung ausführlich zu erklären.
(Vieleicht so, dass auch ich ihn verstehe. )

Das heisst jetzt *nicht, *dass solche Fachbegriffe nicht übersetzt werden "könnten" oder "dürften": das zu behaupten wäre Unsinn.
Fachbegriffe werden immer wieder übersetzt, und oftmals sind sogar schon als englische Fachbegriffe etablierte Fremdwörter später durch Lehnwörter ersetzt worden: "Trottoir" etwa wird noch heute in Österreich im Dialekt verwendet, doch "Gehsteig" hat inzwischen "Trottoir" weitgehend aus dem Alltag verdrängt. Ebenso hat man früher nur "Computer" gesagt (und das ist auch immer noch der häufigste Begriff), während heutzutage manche auch "Rechner" verwenden.

Diese Fälle sollen nur als Beispiele dienen, um zu demonstrieren, dass Fremdwörter sehr wohl (auch erfolgreich) durch Lehnwörter ersetzt werden können. Das funktioniert allerdings nicht "auf Knopfdruck": offenbar ist "Business Case" derzeit das etablierte Fremdwort, das von jenen, die damit zu tun haben, auch verstanden wird; wenn ein Übersetzer den Begriff mit "Geschäftsszenario" ersetzt, dann kennt sich aber auf einmal niemand mehr aus - weder die Fachleute (ausser ihnen wird klar, dass der Begriff "Business Case" ersetzen soll) noch die Laien (die, wie ich, weder mit "Business Case" noch mit "Geschäftsszenario" irgendetwas anfangen können).

Ein eingedeutschter Begriff für diese Bedeutung kann sich nur durch Gebrauch in der Praxis etablieren - also durch Gebrauch jener, für die der "Business Case" zum Alltag gehört. Und da diese Gruppe wohl (wie berndf argumentiert) nur "Business Case" verwendet, ist ein Ersatz durch einen eingedeutschten Begriff zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt nicht wirklich sinnvoll: niemand würde gewinnen.


----------



## SaiH

> Das heisst jetzt *nicht, *dass solche Fachbegriffe nicht übersetzt werden "könnten" oder "dürften": das zu behaupten wäre Unsinn.


Genau meine Meinung.



> besser wäre es, wie schon vorgeschlagen, den Begriff unübersetzt zu lassen und bei der ersten Verwendung ausführlich zu erklären.


Genausogut könnte man einen durchgängig verwendeten deutschen Ausdruck im Text einführen und ihn beim ersten Auftreten erklären und als Übersetzung von 'Business Case' kennzeichnen.



> Ein eingedeutschter Begriff für diese Bedeutung kann sich nur durch Gebrauch in der Praxis etablieren - also durch Gebrauch jener, für die der "Business Case" zum Alltag gehört.


Wohl wahr. Allerdings sind übersetzte Texte ebenfalls Teil der Praxis, in dem man eine Benennung etablieren kann. Als Übersetzer wird man aber sicher auf terminologiebezogene Wünsche der Auftraggeber Rücksicht nehmen. Wenn 'Business Case' gewünscht wird, dann soll es auch verwendet werden... und wenn nicht, liegt es in der Verantwortung des Übersetzers, Verständlichkeit auf die Weise herzustellen, die er in der Translationssituation für richtig und angemessen hält.


----------



## sokol

SaiH said:


> Genausogut könnte man einen durchgängig verwendeten deutschen Ausdruck im Text einführen und ihn beim ersten Auftreten erklären und als Übersetzung von 'Business Case' kennzeichnen.
> (...)
> Wohl wahr. Allerdings sind übersetzte Texte ebenfalls Teil der Praxis, in dem man eine Benennung etablieren kann.


Das ist schon richtig. 

Wenn jemand in einem übersetzten Text eine Alternative für "Business Case" vorschlägt (und eventuell bei erster Verwendung den eingedeutschten Begriff mit einer Fussnote versieht, die erklärt, dass der Begriff für "Business Case" steht), dann kann das natürlich unter Umständen sogar dazu führen, dass sich über lange Sicht der eingedeutschte Begriff etabliert.

Allerdings empfiehlt sich das nur, wenn ein Fachmann die Übersetzung vornimmt. Ein Übersetzer, der lediglich einen "Gebrauchstext" für eine Firma übersetzt, soll meiner Meinung nach tunlichst die Finger davon lassen - denn Firmen, die solche Übersetzer bezahlen, wollen in erster Linie für sie verständliche Texte und kein neu definiertes Vokabular. 

In einem universitären Umfeld kann ich mir also sehr gut vorstellen, dass ein Übersetzer aus diesem Fachbereich versucht, "Business Case" durch einen eingedeutschten Begriff zu ersetzen.
Ich würde jedoch keinem Übersetzer raten, das zu versuchen, wenn er nur einen kurzen Gebrauchstext im Auftrag einer Firma übersetzt. (Anders würde der Fall natürlich liegen, wenn der Auftraggeber den Übersetzer bitten sollte, einen besseren und vor allem griffigen deutschen Begriff zu finden.)


PS: Es geht dabei natürlich nicht um meine persönliche Meinung - ich persönlich finde den Begriff "Business Case" durchaus nicht gut, er ist für mich nicht einmal in englischer Sprache "selbsterklärend". Der Punkt ist aber der aktuelle Gebrauch in der Fachwelt - ob mir der nun gefällt oder nicht, tut nichts zur Sache.


----------

